# Falsies + Wind = DISASTER!



## luvsic (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok ladies and gents, I am in need of some serious help here. I wear falsies *daily *- the strip kind (I've tried individuals, they don't do it for me. I can't afford lattisse or extensions.) and I use duo lash adhesive for them to stick. 

*HOWEVER*

I live in a place where it can get VERY windy. It's a minefield for both skirts AND falsies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I always fear that they'll rip off and I'll just end up looking like some ridiculous eyelash-less girl when I get to my desired destination (walking from my home to class, etc) It's happened more than once already, my lashes come undone and I don't notice until they've practically fallen off. Luckily I've caught myself in the mirror before I go around looking like some freak with half of an eyelash peeling off her lid every time, but I am not satisfied!! I just have problems with my falsies STICKING even for short periods of time. They come undone and flap around if I blink too much or if my eyes water up, but if I put too much glue on them it looks really unnatural. 

Does anyone have some recommendations for this strange dilemma? 

TIA.


----------



## jardinaires (Apr 8, 2009)

well honestly the only advice i have is coming from my experience going to a bunch of clubs and shows in the past, where it gets very sweaty and waterproof makeup + special attention to eyelash adhesion is pretty valuable. generally i just made sure that the eyelash glue was in a very even strip along the lashband, i found that globs of glue only cause a lot of buildup which would  be more of a barrier between the lashband and your lashline.. with more possibility of the flapping lash problem you mentioned. i don't know about doing this every day, but on a few occasions i used *individual lash glue* (which is very heavy duty, and can irritate some people's eyes, so i tell you this trick only assuming you'll try it with caution) along the entire lashband. it's a little harder to work with, i just dip a toothpick into the lash adhesive and  apply it to the lashband. i figure that it's a little bit of a stronger adhesive because it is meant for individual lashes, which need to be bonded well to the lashes/lashline since there is no band keeping them in place.

to remove your eyelashes, use a little makeup remover, because trying to pull them off using individual lash glue can be a little harder than when using regular glue. 

you can find this type of lash glue at a beauty supply store, it comes in a little vial as opposed to a tube like duo does. this trick might be completely against any and all makeup rules, but i've tried it and it does improve the durability of your eyelashes during more.. strenuous conditions.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jardinaires* 

 
_well honestly the only advice i have is coming from my experience going to a bunch of clubs and shows in the past, where it gets very sweaty and waterproof makeup + special attention to eyelash adhesion is pretty valuable. generally i just made sure that the eyelash glue was in a very even strip along the lashband, i found that globs of glue only cause a lot of buildup which would  be more of a barrier between the lashband and your lashline.. with more possibility of the flapping lash problem you mentioned. i don't know about doing this every day, but on a few occasions i used *individual lash glue* (which is very heavy duty, and can irritate some people's eyes, so i tell you this trick only assuming you'll try it with caution) along the entire lashband. it's a little harder to work with, i just dip a toothpick into the lash adhesive and  apply it to the lashband. i figure that it's a little bit of a stronger adhesive because it is meant for individual lashes, which need to be bonded well to the lashes/lashline since there is no band keeping them in place.

to remove your eyelashes, use a little makeup remover, because trying to pull them off using individual lash glue can be a little harder than when using regular glue. 

you can find this type of lash glue at a beauty supply store, it comes in a little vial as opposed to a tube like duo does. this trick might be completely against any and all makeup rules, but i've tried it and it does improve the durability of your eyelashes during more.. strenuous conditions._

 
oh my goodness, thank you SO much for the advice!! It was seriously invaluable to me, since I am a devout falsie user. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your idea actually sounds priceless, as individual eyelash glue is completely clear and will not show through IF done right. 

So you have tried this before, and with success? (the lashes stuck all day, through thick and thin? And perhaps maybe even swimming?) I know if i do try this, I'll still have to remove them daily, but I'm willing to do that and will not get lazy and fall asleep in my lashes :/  

What brand would you recommend? Is Ardell's alright?

However, I do have a few questions if you don't mind and if you have time to answer them! You seem like you know a lot about falsies. 

1) So, globs of glue is actually BAD for adhering the lashes to the lashline? I actually put more glue on the inner corners and outer corners so that it will adhere better...but maybe that is why my lashes keep coming off, because it's too much.

2) Do you have any advice on to clean my lashes properly, so I can get more life out of them? My lashes usually last me up to a month, then I discard them. Should I replace them more often to avoid building up germs? I have tried cleaning tutorials online (enKore and others) but nothing seems to work for me without ruining the lashes. Usually I just pick off the glue and reuse. But I know that's not the most sanitary thing to do. 

3) If I were to do this daily (use individual lash glue), do you think in the long run this could possibly cause permanent eye damage, or wrinkles? Is that why you advise against it? I am *not kidding* when I say that I wear strip lashes daily...I really don't go a day without them. I KNOW that even with proper removal, lashes themselves still will be weakened a little but not ripped off (and I use vaseline to guard and replenish my lashes) even with duo eyelash adhesive. But I am concerned about my eyes with lashtite (I will use the Ardell brand)...and I don't want to go blind or anything. 

4) I used to try to put my falsies kind of under my lid to make them blend better with my lashes, but obviously this will not be advised with individual eyelash adhesive, right? If this is the case, I will need to place them on my lashline directly. Do you recommend the dark or clear glue, if that's the case?

I have tried individual lash glue before, but it can be extremely painful if you get it into your eyes, and it can rip out your actual lashes if not handled properly (I did so in the past...not a pleasant experience) so you have to be very careful and responsible when dealing with it. 

But anyway, thank you so much for your advice, it really was very helpful and I will probably try this in the near future.


----------



## jardinaires (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_1) So, globs of glue is actually BAD for adhering the lashes to the lashline? I actually put more glue on the inner corners and outer corners so that it will adhere better...but maybe that is why my lashes keep coming off, because it's too much.

2) Do you have any advice on to clean my lashes properly, so I can get more life out of them? My lashes usually last me up to a month, then I discard them. Should I replace them more often to avoid building up germs? I have tried cleaning tutorials online (enKore and others) but nothing seems to work for me without ruining the lashes. Usually I just pick off the glue and reuse. But I know that's not the most sanitary thing to do. 

3) If I were to do this daily (use individual lash glue), do you think in the long run this could possibly cause permanent eye damage, or wrinkles? Is that why you advise against it? I am *not kidding* when I say that I wear strip lashes daily...I really don't go a day without them. I KNOW that even with proper removal, lashes themselves still will be weakened a little but not ripped off (and I use vaseline to guard and replenish my lashes) even with duo eyelash adhesive. But I am concerned about my eyes with lashtite (I will use the Ardell brand)...and I don't want to go blind or anything. 

4) I used to try to put my falsies kind of under my lid to make them blend better with my lashes, but obviously this will not be advised with individual eyelash adhesive, right? If this is the case, I will need to place them on my lashline directly. Do you recommend the dark or clear glue, if that's the case?_

 
first of all, you're welcome! 

alright, onto your questions:

1) a glob of blue on each corner of the lashes does help a lot with the corners sticking. i'm mostly talking about if the glue is uneven along the actual lash strip. if you put too much glue on each corner, however, it can end up just sliding around because the glue will take longer to dry, and the lash coming out of place while the glue dries could make the bond between your lashline + the false lash strip less durable. everybody has a different technique though, you know your eyes better than i do.

2) i honestly have no advice for cleaning the lashes, i only use a pair of lashes for about 4 wears seeing as i generally use red cherry brand lashes which are only about a dollar or so. i wear them once, take them off and peel the glue off the strip and place them back in their tray so they retain their shape, and repeat that process every other time i wear them. if you don't place them back in their tray, they will lose their shape and in turn, come off your eyes more easily because the strip will start to straighten.

3) as for wrinkling, i don't know. i only used this trick on occasions when i would be out all night, in a hot club, with either really dramatic or really stubborn lashes on. i do not know how this would treat your eyes if you did this every day. you mentioned something about swimming with your lashes on, and i do not recommend that at all, i'd say either put your lashes on after swimming when you're reapplying your makeup, or just suck it up and skip out on the lashes that day. i use ardell's lashtite adhesive, but only sparingly. take a toothpick or something similar, and apply a thin line of the stuff to your false lash strip. *ALSO:* another alternative, duo makes a more heavy-duty adhesive, called duo surgical adhesive. i've seen it at a few beauty supply stores in large cities, and i know several people who use this stuff. it's a lot stronger of a bond than regular duo adhesive. 

4) DO NOT put your false lashes under your real lashes! this is only doable with individual lashes, simply because the base of lash is so small it can wedge BETWEEN your real eyelashes. a strip of lashes with glue on them applied under the actual lashes could cause serious eye damage, with any sort of glue. 

i would honestly really recommend the duo surgical adhesive. it's somewhat hard to find, depending on your area, but if you do find it then snatch it up. the individual lash glue trick that i used is maybe something you should try once, VERY CAREFULLY, and see how the entire process effects you. is it more difficult than using regular lash glue? is it uncomfortable to your eyes? etc. don't force this on yourself, i only ever attempted this because a friend studying theater makeup suggested it to me. it worked for the purpose i needed it for: going to special events with dramatic makeup where i'd probably end up with my lashes falling off if i didn't try a different approach to applying them. be careful, i don't want you to hurt yourself. i hope i've helped in any way!


----------



## luvsic (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you so much! I gave my duo lash adhesive glue another chance yesterday, yet by the end of the day, flapping still inevitably occurred. :/ I live by an ULTA so I'm going to check there to see if they have any. 

If not, I will invest in the lashtite individual adhesive. I don't know if any other brands sell good eyelash glue, Ardell is the only one I've really tried, but it's worked for me before. So hopefully i'll find something!


----------



## Avozilla (Apr 10, 2009)

I might try wearing sunglasses on the windy days, to keep some of the wind away from your lashes.:/ Sorry it's not more helpful.


----------

